# roadrunner



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

MIDLANDS RALLY
hi roadrunner do you work for the county tourist board , grand job
well done.

[ dry humour dont take offence] dont forget to list
kids playgrounds!!!!!!
joking aside i think hymmi and you have done a sterling job =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
good luck with the rally  hope the weather is like today for you all :?: 
if i am passing in my tanker i ll fill up a few RV S

CHEERS saruman :wink:

op PUT ON WRONG THREAD should be on children future posts
too much wine me thinks :banghead: ccasion5:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ha Ha ... Brilliant Saruman

I've still not identified your van in my travels around Leicester, there are loads of MH's when you start to look.

Whey - You can fill my diesel tank up any time :lol: :lol: don't take offence.

Any local knowledge will be added to the thread, so come clean, from cheap boozers to museums with alternative German art displays (I went to the Newark once) :? :? But told the kids I understood the theme :wink: 

We are a hell of a mix.

Cheers for the post

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Saruman,

......and thanks from me too.still hope you get chance to get..................

Dave has put up more info than i found at the tourist information offices.

Dave i think that is brilliant of you to offer that car-park for us to use,can walk into town from that,it is on the bus route though.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

"is on the bus route though."

Err ....not sure to be honest .. not been on a bus for a while  

It's just near the humpback bridge at Frog Island, so i reckon it's near enough to walk, like 5 mins from the shires.

Cheers

Dave


----------

